# فساتين سواريه روووووووووووووووووعه



## god love 2011 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مجموعة فساتين حلوة اوى


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا سيمون

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## فونتالولو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا سيمون 
 جمال اوي بجد 
 مرسي ليكي يا جميل ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اللون دا خراااااافة





دا استايلة حلو





الاسود دا عشقى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 نوفمبر 2008)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> مش عارف فية شبة شوية من ملابس الرقص :t9:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


فساتين ذوقها جميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

* كلهم احلى من بعض يا سيمووووون يسلم ذوقك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## vetaa (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*كام واحد يجنننو*
*شكلهم تحفه بجد*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*وااااااااااااو  رووووووووووعة *
*تسلم الايدين*​


----------



## mina_picasso (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*يامرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

مش عارف الفستين اللي حلوة ولا .......................!!!!!!

معندكيش بنات حلوين زي كدة تاني ؟؟؟

سوري قصدي فساتين تاني.

هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فساتين تحفه بجد
وزوقهم رقيق تسلم ايدك يا سيمون وعاوزين حاجات حلوة تانى كتييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فساتين رائعة ذات ذوق راقى
سيمون
ودمتى بود​


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كتير حلوين شكرا يا سيمون


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

عجبونى دول اوى علشان دول كمان مجموعة حديثة من التصميمات تحفة قمة فى الكلاسيك


----------



## sosana (20 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووعة
ميرسي يا سيمون
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 ديسمبر 2008)

فساتين روووووووووووووووووعة
شكرا ليك يا سيمون
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رووووووعة يا سيمون 
عجبني قووووي النبيتي اكتر واحد وكلهم حلوين كتير
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

monygirl قال:


> مجموعة فساتين حلوة اوى





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا سيمون
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا سيمون
> جمال اوي بجد
> مرسي ليكي يا جميل ربنا يعوض تعبك*





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> اللون دا خراااااافة
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> فساتين ذوقها جميل





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * كلهم احلى من بعض يا سيمووووون يسلم ذوقك يا حبيبتى​*





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *كام واحد يجنننو*
> *شكلهم تحفه بجد*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

فادية قال:


> *وااااااااااااو  رووووووووووعة *
> *تسلم الايدين*​





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

mina_picasso قال:


> *يامرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> مش عارف الفستين اللي حلوة ولا .......................!!!!!!
> 
> ...





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> فساتين تحفه بجد
> وزوقهم رقيق تسلم ايدك يا سيمون وعاوزين حاجات حلوة تانى كتييييييييييييييييييير​





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> فساتين رائعة ذات ذوق راقى
> سيمون
> ودمتى بود​





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> كتير حلوين شكرا يا سيمون





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> عجبونى دول اوى علشان دول كمان مجموعة حديثة من التصميمات تحفة قمة فى الكلاسيك





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> رووووووووعة
> ميرسي يا سيمون
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> فساتين روووووووووووووووووعة
> شكرا ليك يا سيمون
> ربنا يباركك​





​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *رووووووعة يا سيمون
> عجبني قووووي النبيتي اكتر واحد وكلهم حلوين كتير
> ربنا يعوضك​*





​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

حلوين كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## god love 2011 (23 فبراير 2009)

شكر لردك على الموضوع كليمو​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

شويه فساتين جميله اوى 
ميرسى خالص سيمون


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا لردك على الموضوع ياميمو​


----------

